# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  أنا عطشان

## أحمد ناصر

أنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟
ولا بألقاه
ولا بتبدد الغمة
وكنت بأسير
كأنى أسير
أطارد النور
وأعدى بحور
حاصرنى الزيف
بحد السيف
حاولت أثور
بدم يفور
لقيتنى بأعانى م الحمى
وأنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟
وقلت خلاص
ها الاقى خلاص
لقيت الناس
بدون احساس
وانا مليت
لأنى لقيت
ف كل قلوب
حجارة وطوب
ودايما الوشوش هما
وأنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟

----------


## الشبح

خليك عطشان يا احمد لان السبيل مسموم
مشاركه جميله من شاعر جميل
الشبح

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا يا شبح أنا ارتويت من مجاملتك الرقيقة

----------


## حسام عمر

اخى الجميل احمد

لك اشعار جميله

اتمنى ان اقرء لك المزيد

----------


## أحمد المليجي

الاخ الغالي العزيزاستاذ احمد ناصر انا اول مرة بصراحة اقراء لك و يارب ما تكونش اخر مرة 
روعة و انسياب في الكلمات حتي انها تكاد تخرج وحدها و بساطة و تطفي علي سطح القصيدة لمسة الفاجومي احمد فؤاد نجم و علي  فكرة لو شاف القصيدة دي هيخاف منك علي مركزة الشعري 
تحياتي و احترامي و اتمني ان اري المزيد و المزيد
 ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

وقلت خلاص
ها الاقى خلاص
لقيت الناس
بدون احساس
وانا مليت
لأنى لقيت
ف كل قلوب
حجارة وطوب
ودايما الوشوش هما
وأنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟


النبع في القلوب الطيبة اللي زي قلبك يا أحمد

شكرا لك يا صديقي

قصيدة جميلة

و أنت لك عالمك الخاص

دمت بخير

د. جمال

----------


## حنـــــان

لرفع الموضوع ده.
مناسب قوي لليومين دول.
كلام صادق يا أحمد.
في انتظار المزيد دايما

----------


## Abdou Basha

أبيات جميلة جدا يا أحمد ..

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا كان قصدي أكتب "شكرا" لرفع الموضوع ده  ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

سلمت يمناك ولا عدمناك  أخي الغالي أحمد
بانتظار بقية مايجول بخاطرك أخي
دمت بكل الود

----------


## مروة دياب

أنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟
وقلت خلاص
ها الاقى خلاص
لقيت الناس
بدون احساس
وانا مليت
لأنى لقيت
ف كل قلوب
حجارة وطوب
ودايما الوشوش هما
وأنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟

أخي أحمد ناصر..
جميلة بحق
لم أكن أحب الكتابة أو القراءة بالعامية.. لكن كلماتك أجبرتني على الوقوف أمامها
حقًّا لها سحر خاص.. لأنها تعزف على وتر حساس.
شكرًا لك و في انتظار المزيد من أعمالك

----------


## بنت مصر

قصيدة جميلة جدا يا أحمد
قرأت فيها طيبة ونقاء شخصك كما عهدناك دائما

شكرا لك يا أحمد على هذه القصيدة الرائعة


بسنت

----------


## الصعيدي

> *وكنت بأسير
> كأنى أسير
> أطارد النور
> وأعدى بحور
> حاصرنى الزيف
> بحد السيف
> حاولت أثور
> بدم يفور
> لقيتنى بأعانى م الحمى
> ...


*ايه يا احمد الجمال ده كله .. ومخبي فين الكلام الحلو ده .. ما شاء .. الشعر والمعاني قمة في الجمال والروعة .. أحسنت يابو حميد .. وتقبل حبي*

----------


## nariman

جميل جدا يا استاذ أحمد
تحياتى

----------


## amr emam

> وانا مليت
> لأنى لقيت
> ف كل قلوب
> حجارة وطوب
> ودايما الوشوش هما
> وأنا عطشان
> وفين النبع يا يوما؟



اخى الحبيب احمد ناصر 

خاطره رائعه  مليئه بالاحساس والمشاعر 

واستخدام الالفاظ والعبارات بطريقه تميل الى المنطق

وانا معك  انه دائما  الوشوش لا تعكس ما بداخل الناس 

ولا تعبر عن مصداقيه الاحاسيس التى  تملأ القلوب التى فى الصدور 

تحياتى  العميقه  ::  

عمرو امام

----------


## ضياء الدين علي

الرائع الأستاذ أحمد ناصر
تتوارى كلمات الثناء خجلا
أمام روعة صرختكم النبيلة

"وفين النبع يا يوما"


تقبل محبتي واحترامي

----------


## omshahd

لقيت الناس
بدون احساس
وانا مليت
لأنى لقيت
ف كل قلوب
حجارة وطوب
ودايما الوشوش هما
وأنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟



عبارات  جميلة  تحية خالصة لك

وتمنياتى بمزيد من التقدم

ولك تحيتى

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

استاذ احمد 

المس الصدق في كل حرف وكلمة مما كتبت

كلمات غاية في الجمال والروعة وبلاغة التعبير 

مع خالص الود والتقدير

 ::

----------


## احمد عطوة

اولا شكرا يا استاذاحمد على النصيحة  ثانيا اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يوفقك فى حياتك ويمد بك العمر لتعطى المزيد للمنتدى واعضائه ولولاك ما كنت تغيرت ويا رب 
نلاقى سبيل 
لدواء العليل 
ونعطيه الدليل 
لاقرب عضو جميل (احمد ناصر)

----------


## ديدي

اخى العزيز الغالى احمد ناصر
كلمات جميلة جدااا
تسلم ايدك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى الجميل احمد
> 
> لك اشعار جميله
> 
> اتمنى ان اقرء لك المزيد


*أخى الحبيب حسام
شكرا لك يا جميل على تشجيعك
ربنا ما يحرمناش منك*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاخ الغالي العزيزاستاذ احمد ناصر انا اول مرة بصراحة اقراء لك و يارب ما تكونش اخر مرة 
> روعة و انسياب في الكلمات حتي انها تكاد تخرج وحدها و بساطة و تطفي علي سطح القصيدة لمسة الفاجومي احمد فؤاد نجم و علي  فكرة لو شاف القصيدة دي هيخاف منك علي مركزة الشعري 
> تحياتي و احترامي و اتمني ان اري المزيد و المزيد


*يا أبوحميد
إنت كده هاتزعل الناس منك ومنى
 
أحمد فؤاد نجم قمة كبيرة من قمم الشعر العامى فى مصر
ولا يصح مقارنته بمن يكتب إرتجالى مثلى
أنا عارف طبعا إنك بتمزح معى
وشكرا على مجاملتك الرقيقة
ربنا يبارك فيك يا صديقى* ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وقلت خلاص
> ها الاقى خلاص
> لقيت الناس
> بدون احساس
> وانا مليت
> لأنى لقيت
> ف كل قلوب
> حجارة وطوب
> ودايما الوشوش هما
> ...


*أستاذى الحبيب ومعلمى الفاضل د.جمال مرسى
كل الشكر لك على دعمك المستمر لى
ويكفينى فخرا أننى واحد من الناس الذين يستمتعون بقراءة أشعارك البديعة
وممن يستطيعون التواصل معك 
وإن شاء الله  ربنا يبارك لك وتمتعنا دائما من عذب قصائدك الرائعة* ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لرفع الموضوع ده.
> مناسب قوي لليومين دول.
> كلام صادق يا أحمد.
> في انتظار المزيد دايما


*شكرا لك يا حنان على مجاملتك الرقيقة
ودعمك المستمر
وإحساسك المرهف
كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك العزيز*
 :f2:

----------


## free_bird

> أنا عطشان
> وفين النبع يا يوما؟
> ولا بألقاه
> ولا بتبدد الغمة
> وكنت بأسير
> كأنى أسير
> أطارد النور
> وأعدى بحور
> حاصرنى الزيف
> ...


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]ما بك يا قلب
قد هجروك؟!!
يا قلبي ما بك... سيأتي يوما وتبتسم كوردة فجر نداها يكاد ينطق من نقائه


اسفة على الاضافة
 الكلام كتير حلو تسلم ايدك[/grade]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سلمت يمناك ولا عدمناك  أخي الغالي أحمد
> بانتظار بقية مايجول بخاطرك أخي
> دمت بكل الود


*شكرا لك يا أسيرة على متابعتك الدائمة
لا حرمنا الله منك
وأتمنى لك كل الخير* ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أبيات جميلة جدا يا أحمد ..


*شكرا يا عبد الرحمن
إنت اللى إنسان جميل
لا حرمنى الله منك*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا عطشان
> وفين النبع يا يوما؟
> وقلت خلاص
> ها الاقى خلاص
> لقيت الناس
> بدون احساس
> وانا مليت
> لأنى لقيت
> ف كل قلوب
> ...


*شرف كبير لى أن تقرأى أبياتى المتواضعة 
يا شاعرتنا الواعدة
أنت صغيرة فى العمر وكبيرة فى المقام
أدام الله عليك إحساسك المرهف 
فهو زاد الشاعر*
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قصيدة جميلة جدا يا أحمد
> قرأت فيها طيبة ونقاء شخصك كما عهدناك دائما
> 
> شكرا لك يا أحمد على هذه القصيدة الرائعة
> 
> 
> بسنت


*أختى التى لم تلدها أمى بسنت
بل الشكر لك على طيبتك ونقاءك
وصدق الشاعر حيث قال
كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا
لا حرمنا الله منك يا لؤلؤة المنتدى*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ايه يا احمد الجمال ده كله .. ومخبي فين الكلام الحلو ده .. ما شاء .. الشعر والمعاني قمة في الجمال والروعة .. أحسنت يابو حميد .. وتقبل حبي*


*حبيبى فى الله محمد
بل الشكر لك على كل ماتقدمه لنا من موضوعات جميلة وهادفة
وأسأل الله الكريم أن يسبغ عليك من فضله ورضوانه* :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جميل جدا يا استاذ أحمد
> تحياتى


*شكرا لك يا ناريمان
تقبلى خالص تحياتى وإمتنانى*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى الحبيب احمد ناصر 
> 
> خاطره رائعه  مليئه بالاحساس والمشاعر 
> 
> واستخدام الالفاظ والعبارات بطريقه تميل الى المنطق
> 
> وانا معك  انه دائما  الوشوش لا تعكس ما بداخل الناس 
> 
> ولا تعبر عن مصداقيه الاحاسيس التى  تملأ القلوب التى فى الصدور 
> ...


*صديقى دائما عمرو
شكرا لك على مشاركتك وحسن قرائتك لما بين السطور
أدام الله عليك صفاؤك وحسك المرهف*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الرائع الأستاذ أحمد ناصر
> تتوارى كلمات الثناء خجلا
> أمام روعة صرختكم النبيلة
> 
> "وفين النبع يا يوما"
> 
> 
> تقبل محبتي واحترامي


*الأخ الحبيب ضياء
شكرا لك على مشاركتك الجميلة
وحسن تلقيك للقصيدة
دمت نقيا وطاهرا*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لقيت الناس
> بدون احساس
> وانا مليت
> لأنى لقيت
> ف كل قلوب
> حجارة وطوب
> ودايما الوشوش هما
> وأنا عطشان
> وفين النبع يا يوما؟
> ...


*جزاك الله كل الخير يا أختى الغالية أم شهد
وإسمحى لى أن أبدى إعجابى بكل موضوعاتك الثرية التى قمت بكتابتها فى المنتدى فى الفترة الماضية
بداية قوية ومبشرة 
نسعد كثيرا بإنضمام أعضاء يثرون المنتدى بموضوعات غنية
فلك جزيل الشكر*
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> استاذ احمد 
> 
> المس الصدق في كل حرف وكلمة مما كتبت
> 
> كلمات غاية في الجمال والروعة وبلاغة التعبير 
> 
> مع خالص الود والتقدير


*أختى الرقيقة ولاء
أشكر لك من كل قلبى تشجعيك ورقة مجاملتك
وأتمنى أن يوفقك الله وأن يدخل السرور على قلبك* ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> وقلت خلاص
> ها الاقى خلاص
> لقيت الناس
> بدون احساس


عندك حق والله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اولا شكرا يا استاذاحمد على النصيحة  ثانيا اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يوفقك فى حياتك ويمد بك العمر لتعطى المزيد للمنتدى واعضائه ولولاك ما كنت تغيرت ويا رب 
> نلاقى سبيل 
> لدواء العليل 
> ونعطيه الدليل 
> لاقرب عضو جميل (احمد ناصر)


*أخى الحبيب أحمد
لا شكر على واجب
وشكرا على كلماتك الرائعة
وتقبل محبتى وصداقتى*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى العزيز الغالى احمد ناصر
> كلمات جميلة جدااا
> تسلم ايدك


*ربنا يخليكى يا ديدى
شكرا على ذوقك وأدبك الجم* *
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]ما بك يا قلب
> قد هجروك؟!!
> يا قلبي ما بك... سيأتي يوما وتبتسم كوردة فجر نداها يكاد ينطق من نقائه
> 
> 
> اسفة على الاضافة
>  الكلام كتير حلو تسلم ايدك[/grade]


أختى الغالية Free-bird
*بالعكس
أشكرك من كل قلبى على إضافتك الجميلة
سلمت يداك* :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عندك حق والله


*أخى الحبيب أحمد
لكن برضه فيه ناس آخر جدعنة وولاد بلد عترة زى أحمد صلاح
* ::

----------


## لميس الامام

اخي احمد ناصر

او تدري اين تجد النبع ليروي عطشك ؟ انه ينبوع الايمان الذي لا ينضب معينه.. المعاناة في سطورك جاءت بكلمات بسيطة ومعبرة.. اسأل الله لك الرواء يا اخ أحمد.. وسلمت يدك على ما نثرت ..

دمت بخير

لميس الامام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخي احمد ناصر
> 
> او تدري اين تجد النبع ليروي عطشك ؟ انه ينبوع الايمان الذي لا ينضب معينه.. المعاناة في سطورك جاءت بكلمات بسيطة ومعبرة.. اسأل الله لك الرواء يا اخ أحمد.. وسلمت يدك على ما نثرت ..
> 
> دمت بخير
> 
> لميس الامام


*أختى الغالية لميس
صدقت والله
فنبع الإيمان لا ينضب
أسأل الله أن يرويك من زمزم الدنيا وكوثر الآخرة
ومشاركتك مبعث فخر لى يا أدبيتنا الكبيرة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟
ولا بألقاه
ولا بتبدد الغمة
وكنت بأسير
كأنى أسير
أطارد النور
وأعدى بحور
حاصرنى الزيف
بحد السيف
حاولت أثور
بدم يفور
لقيتنى بأعانى م الحمى
وأنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟
وقلت خلاص
ها الاقى خلاص
لقيت الناس
بدون احساس
وانا مليت
لأنى لقيت
ف كل قلوب
حجارة وطوب
ودايما الوشوش هما
وأنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟

----------


## الشحرورة

وانا عطشان 
وللدفا شرقان
وبادعى ربى ليل نهار
السد ما ينهار
وأغرق انا فيكى
والأمل نظرة فى عينيكى
وباسألك امتى هابات شبعان
 يا يوما

اخى الكريم احمد ناصر

واحساس مميز وحرف رشيق
وسلاسة فى المشى على الطريق
منتظرة دايما الجديد
ياللى بقيت على الدرب
أخ وصديق

ودى وتقديرى

----------


## ana blanco

اخى احمد ناصر 

خاطره رائعه مليئه بالاحساس والمشاعر الجميلة  

واستخدام الالفاظ والعبارات بطريقه جميلة جدا 
لقيت الناس
بدون احساس
وانا مليت
لأنى لقيت
ف كل قلوب
حجارة وطوب
ودايما الوشوش هما
وأنا عطشان
وفين النبع يا يوما؟
  حبيت الجزء ده 
ودى وتقديرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وانا عطشان  وللدفا شرقان وبادعى ربى ليل نهار السد ما ينهار وأغرق انا فيكى والأمل نظرة فى عينيكى وباسألك امتى هابات شبعان  يا يوما  اخى الكريم احمد ناصر  واحساس مميز وحرف رشيق وسلاسة فى المشى على الطريق منتظرة دايما الجديد ياللى بقيت على الدرب أخ وصديق  ودى وتقديرى


  أهلا يا شحرورة دائما مشاركاتك جميلة وتلقائية ربنا ما يحرمناش من تواجدك الجميل وحروفك العطرة  :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى احمد ناصر 
> 
> خاطره رائعه مليئه بالاحساس والمشاعر الجميلة  
> 
> واستخدام الالفاظ والعبارات بطريقه جميلة جدا 
> لقيت الناس
> بدون احساس
> وانا مليت
> لأنى لقيت
> ...


أهلا بك يا آنا بلانكو
حمدا لله على سلامتك
إفتقدنا وجودك بشدة فى الأيام الماضية
سعيد جدا أنك بخير
وأشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة
ومشاركتك الرقيقة
 :f2:

----------


## رهام سيد عطية

العطش مقدور عليه وإحنا بلد النيل
والأمل موجود طول ما الإيمان موجود
ورحمة الله وسعت كل شيء
فأبشر يا أستاذ أحمد بالارتواء
بجد قصيدة رائعة ونابعة من القلب
 :Shokran:

----------


## sayedattia

*أنا عطشان 
وواقف طالب الغفران
ومين غير الكريم* *يدي
ونبعه ملان
فأحسانه بحور الدنيا 
ماتسوي جميــل كرمه
وألهامه حروف المعنى*
*ما تسوى عظيم علمه

العزيز .. أ. أحمد ناصر
**هلا سمحت لخربشاتي تعانق 
جميل كلماتك النابعة من القلب
تقبل كل التحية والتقدبر
* ::  ::  :: 
*سيد عطيه
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> العطش مقدور عليه وإحنا بلد النيل
> والأمل موجود طول ما الإيمان موجود
> ورحمة الله وسعت كل شيء
> فأبشر يا أستاذ أحمد بالارتواء
> بجد قصيدة رائعة ونابعة من القلب


ونعم بالله
شكرا لك على هذه الجرعة من الأمل يا رهام
أدام الله عليك الصفاء والنقاء
 :Shokran:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أنا عطشان 
> وواقف طالب الغفران
> ومين غير الكريم* *يدي
> ونبعه ملان
> فأحسانه بحور الدنيا 
> ماتسوي جميــل كرمه
> وألهامه حروف المعنى*
> *ما تسوى عظيم علمه
> 
> ...


الله
هذه كلمات تنافس شعاع الشمس فى الدفء واللمعان
سلمت يداك يا أستاذ سيد
مرورك شرف كبير لى
 ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الله 

ايه الجمال ده كله يا أستاذنا الجميل أحمد ناصر 
جميلة من زمن المنتدى الجميل واعضاؤه الجميلة بسنت وعبده باشا ود. جمال مرسي 					 				
تسلم الايادى يا أستاذ أحمد ..
 ::

----------


## سمـاء

رغم إن عمرها أكتر من 8 سنين لكن كلماتها مناسبة جدا فى الوقت الحالى..... 

كلمات جميلة ومميزة.. ياريت تشاركنا أكتر...

فى انتظار المزيد...

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أنا عطشان
> وفين النبع يا يوما؟
> ولا بألقاه
> ولا بتبدد الغمة
> وكنت بأسير
> كأنى أسير
> أطارد النور
> وأعدى بحور
> حاصرنى الزيف
> ...


اسعد الله مسائك بالخير اخى الحبيب / أحمد ناصر
غنائية غاية فى العذوبة 
 ليس بها سوى هنه بسيطة هنا 

كأنى أسير
أطارد النور

كأنى أسير
بطارد نور
ولكنها لاتنقص أبدا من روعة الصور الشعرية 
التى عرضها النص الذى أوجز وأنجز
 دمت بكل هذا الصدق و الجمال 
خالص محبتى

----------


## loly_h

> أنا عطشان
> وفين النبع يا يوما؟
> ولا بألقاه
> ولا بتبدد الغمة
> وكنت بأسير
> كأنى أسير
> أطارد النور
> وأعدى بحور
> حاصرنى الزيف
> ...


*

مابين الدهشة, والغبطة,  والإنبهار ...أكون الأن

**أحمد**

أجد أن من الخسارة الشديدة

أن تمتلك تلك الملكة

وتحرمنا من إبداعاتك

أشكرك بشدة

وأتمنى المزيـد ...*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ايه يابولبنى 
ايه الحكاية
وكأني في فلوكة في وسط النيل وأنوار أسوان مزروعة على الشط
عيشتني لحظات مش عارف ليه في وسط النخل وبين الزرع بعيد عن بيتي والشمس بتغيب ورجفة دخلت صدري 
حسيت اني 
محتاج لحضن
ناديت لأمي
وسحيت حزن
شكيت ليها
غواليها
وناس كتير
 ماليها الكهن
حسيت كأني 
لوحدي
ومش على راحتي
وساعتي على طول 
مأخرة
ومش زي بيتي الملك
ابتسامتي ياخسارة
متأجرة
ومش زي طول الصبر
أنفاسي على طول 
 مقصرة
حسيت بحالة 
من بعض حالات
القلق 
حسيت بعمر
 من بين ايديا
انسرق 
حسيت إني 
فجأة عطشت
حسيت برغم اللي عشته
إني بدونها
عمري ماعشت

أبولبنى أيقظت الوجع لامحالة
بيد أنك جاورت الروعة وبلغت الإبداع
سلم قلمك واحساسك شاعرنا الكبير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الله 
> 
> ايه الجمال ده كله يا أستاذنا الجميل أحمد ناصر 
> جميلة من زمن المنتدى الجميل واعضاؤه الجميلة بسنت وعبده باشا ود. جمال مرسي                                      
> تسلم الايادى يا أستاذ أحمد ..


أهلا يا عادل
الجمال ينبع من داخلك أخى الحبيب
ويسعدنى أن تنضم إلى تلك الصحبة الجميلة التى شرفتنى بالمرور على كلماتى 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رغم إن عمرها أكتر من 8 سنين لكن كلماتها مناسبة جدا فى الوقت الحالى..... 
> 
> كلمات جميلة ومميزة.. ياريت تشاركنا أكتر...
> 
> فى انتظار المزيد...


أهلا يا سماء
الحقيقة أن عمر تلك الكلمات حوالى 15 سنة
لكننى طرحتها فى المنتدى منذ 5 سنوات
شرفنى كثيرا مرورك العطر
لا حرمنى الله من ذوقك
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اسعد الله مسائك بالخير اخى الحبيب / أحمد ناصر
> غنائية غاية فى العذوبة 
>  ليس بها سوى هنه بسيطة هنا 
> 
> كأنى أسير
> أطارد النور
> 
> كأنى أسير
> بطارد نور
> ...


أهلا بالمايسترو والشاعر المبدع محمد سعيد
شرف كبير لى مرورك وتعليقك وتنقيحك 
ذكرتنى والله بأيام جميلة
أيام د.جمال مرسى وم.على درويش والمرحوم د.أحمد فنديس وتعليقاتهم الجميلة
لديك كل الحق فى ملاحظتك الثاقبة فشاعر كبير مثلك يستطيع تمييز النشاز فى لحظة خاطفة..
غير أنه فى حقيقة الأمر أن طريقة نطق الكلمات يختلف أحيانا فى اللهجات ما بين أهل الصعيد وبعضهم البعض
فما بالك بفروق نطق الحروف بينهم وبين القاهريين وأهل بحرى
وأنت أستاذنا وأدرى منى بأن نطق الحروف فى حد ذاته ما بين لهجة وأخرى يحدث فرق فى الوزن
أشكرك كثيرا على مرورك الجميل 
ولك منى ألف قبلة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> مابين الدهشة, والغبطة,  والإنبهار ...أكون الأن
> 
> **أحمد**
> 
> أجد أن من الخسارة الشديدة
> 
> أن تمتلك تلك الملكة
> ...


أهلا يا هالة
إزيك يا فنانة
إيه الكلام الكبير ده كله؟
والله كتير عليا فعلا
زمان كنت بأحاول كده شوية على قدى أكتب
بس خلاص بقى
أصابنى الصدأ منذ سنوات
مبسوط جدا إن كلماتى المتواضعة عجبتك
وربنا ما يحرمنيش من ذوقك
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ايه يابولبنى 
> ايه الحكاية
> وكأني في فلوكة في وسط النيل وأنوار أسوان مزروعة على الشط
> عيشتني لحظات مش عارف ليه في وسط النخل وبين الزرع بعيد عن بيتي والشمس بتغيب ورجفة دخلت صدري 
> حسيت اني 
> محتاج لحضن
> ناديت لأمي
> وسحيت حزن
> شكيت ليها
> ...


أهلا يا أبوعلى
إيه يا عم الجمال ده كله
أنا مش قدك
تسلم إيدك يا أبوعلى
مشاركتك جميلة وكلماتك جميلة وإنت جميل
 ::

----------


## فنان فقير

> أنا عطشان
> وفين النبع يا يوما؟
> ولا بألقاه
> ولا بتبدد الغمة
> وكنت بأسير
> كأنى أسير
> أطارد النور
> وأعدى بحور
> حاصرنى الزيف
> ...


الله الله عليك يابو لبنى وليلى
سمفونيه غنائية جميلة 
تسلم ايدك  يا عم احمد
تحياتى فنان فقير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الله الله عليك يابو لبنى وليلى
> سمفونيه غنائية جميلة 
> تسلم ايدك  يا عم احمد
> تحياتى فنان فقير


أهلا يا فنان
 :: 
وحشتنا جدا ؟
من مدة وإنت مش باين
حمدا لله على سلامتك
وشكرا لك على مشاركتك الجميلة
لا حرمنا الله منك
 :f2:

----------


## أم يحيى

أحسنت يا أحمد كعادتك  .....كلمات معبرة فعلا .......تحية من أسوان ....أختك أماني
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أحسنت يا أحمد كعادتك  .....كلمات معبرة فعلا .......تحية من أسوان ....أختك أماني


أهلا بشقيقتى الحبيبة وصديقتى أم يحيى
وانا بأقول المنتدى منور ليه
أحسن الله إليك يا أمانى
وبارك الله لى فيك
 ::

----------


## saydsalem

*جميل ما خطه بنانك**
**تسلم على هذا الابداع**
**وانتظر جديدك دوما**

**تحياتى لك**د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *جميل ما خطه بنانك**
> **تسلم على هذا الابداع**
> **وانتظر جديدك دوما**
> 
> **تحياتى لك*
> *د. السيد عبد الله سالم*



الشاعر المفوه د. السيد سالم
مرورك من هنا شرف كبير لى
لا حرمنى الله منك
وجزاك الله خيرا على طيب كلماتك
 :f2:

----------

